# Mazda Mx5 ??



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Anyone had one ?? - recommended sites for info ??

Cheers

James.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I had one as a hire car for a week in Scotland. Was very surprised about how much I loved it. It was a 1.7 (I think) but with the wet weather, every roundabout was a hoot and I became an expert at *just* letting the tail drift out without losing control.

Made me yearn for rear-wheel drive again....


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I bought a new MX5 in 1992 for my wife .. the original 1.6 model with pop up headlights. It was one of the first silver cars in the UK, at launch your colour choice was limited to red, white and blue. We kept it for 4 years covering 12k miles. It was serviced annually, irrespective of mileage. The only problems were a loose heat shield above the exhaust (a 10 minute fix) and a replacement battery. The OEM batteries were small sealed gel filled units not much bigger than a motor cycle battery.

Some people claimed it was a copy of the late 60s Lotus Elan ... fair comment, but with modern reliability. Excellent handling and great fun to drive, maybe a tad underpowered in 1.6 form compared with todays offerings. Good build quality and practical, especially the hood mechanism. You need to cover the rear plastic screen with a cloth when folding the roof the prevent the screen being scuffed (later models may have a glass screen... not sure). We were very sorry to see it go but first child was on the way.

Never driven the later 1.8 mk2 model with conventional headlamps. I seem to recall one of the motoring mags recently (last 18 months) ranked the MX5 as the best handing car available. It's certainly worth a test drive, I think you would be pleasantly suprised. If buying secondhand beware of grey imports, they tend to have a moulding in the rear valance for US and Japanese size registration plates and badged "Eunos"

As a package, the car is excellent value for money

Full page advert in todays Independent for MX-5Parts.Co.Uk, it may highlight links to owners clubs, forums etc


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Guys - thanks very much for your comments. I think it could be just what i'm looking for 

James.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My Dad has had one for 10 years now. He has tried out an old shape SL350, a XK8 and my old TT and has stuck with his MX5. Sheer fun as well as reasonably cheap motoring, can't beat it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone need a receipe for quiche?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Make sure you try the MR2 as well - the MX5 is nice but a bit soft. 8)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure I'd class the MX5 as soft. They have a reputation but I think it is undeserved. They are a classic front engine, RWD sports car. A small amount of work can make them into a handy track toy too.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

They have a boot for gawds sake....practically a saloon....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Best selling Roadster ever isn't it?

It has to be said though that it does have a reputation as a 'hairdresser car', but I think that it's very undeserved.

Not driven one myself, but from every report I've ever read they're very agile and a great deal of fun.

There are one or two limited edition models of more recent times (to try and refresh interest I guess), but you have to be careful of the imports. Usually pretty obvious, the add-on fog light, the Eunos badging, the number plate, but all these can be changed I guess, if someone wanted to make it look like a 'proper' UK car.


----------



## fuzzboy (Sep 23, 2003)

http://www.miatanet.com is a pretty good web site for mx-5's (or Miata's as they are known in the states.)

Used to be regular browser when I had one, pretty good car lots of fun in the wet but needed a bit more power.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers once again. Must admit i'm impressed so far - ordered some brochures from the Mazda UK website yesterday and they were here this morning


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Great car, great fun also look at the MG TF160


----------

